#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-21
<dscassel> Just got the Natty Narwhal CD artwork from Holly. :D
<dscassel> http://ubuntuone.com/p/ie0/
<dscassel> Now to do the CD design...
<BobJonkman> I think that's the best one yet!
<BobJonkman> Posters!
<dscassel> I'm working on it. :)
 * genii-around sips
<willwh> :)
<willwh> how did the penguin liberation go? :D
<genii-around> willwh: They are all in my office and I am getting fresh paint for them this week. I want to paint the two plastic ones in Kubuntu and Ubuntu colours
<willwh> sweet :)
<genii-around> willwh: So I can use them as funky decorations April 30 for release party, should be kind of fun to have some penguins there
<willwh> yes indeed :)
<willwh> ok - so this is a little bit of a long winded explanation
<willwh> but
<willwh> my parent's house (where I grew up in Edinburgh) - at the end of their street is the back door in to Edinburgh zoo
<willwh> so I spent a lot of time in the zoo.
<willwh> http://www.edinburghzoo.org.uk/attractions/penguinparade.html
<genii-around> Cool. They are pretty colourful ones.
<willwh> well - that's the emporers
<willwh> they have a few kinds, gentoos
<willwh> and rock hoppers
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-22
<hakimsheriff> Hey all
<hypatia> hey hakimsheriff
<hakimsheriff> anything new?
<hakimsheriff> i was busy for the past 2 weeks
<hypatia> not much, there was a meeting last week
<hypatia> check /topic
<hakimsheriff> I can't believe i missed it
<dscassel> Morning, all.
<dscassel> Hakimsheriff was here? I missed him again?
<Lord_Ahriman> bonjour hello
<dscassel> Salut, Lord_Ahriman
<Lord_Ahriman> dscassel comment ça va ?
<dscassel> I'm fine, but my French is terrible. :)
<Lord_Ahriman> pas problem!!
<Lord_Ahriman> where u from ?
<dscassel> Waterloo.
<dscassel> (Ontario)
<Lord_Ahriman> ohh nice
<dscassel> How 'bout you, Lord_Ahriman
<Lord_Ahriman> i´m from mtl qc
<dscassel> Ah, cool.  Lots of Ubuntu activity there. :)
<Lord_Ahriman> cool!!
<dscassel> Ubuntu Quebec is its own LoCo, primarily in French.
<dscassel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qc
<Lord_Ahriman> let me see
<dscassel> They're in #ubuntu-qc, but a few of them hang out here as well. :)
<dscassel> Firefox 4 is available!
<dscassel> Here's how to install it on 10.04 or 10.10. http://askubuntu.com/questions/6339/how-do-i-install-firefox-4/612
 * genii-around makes fresh coffee
<genii-around> Mmm cake and devilled eggs
<genii-around> dscassel: You making the food yourself?
<bregma> mmm, maple syrup with maple syrup on top
<genii-around> bregma: That sounds good too :) Maybe it's been too long since I had lunch
<bregma> I have about 5 litres of fresh warm syrup, come and get it
<bregma> it's also good on toast, rice, or drizzled on snow
<bregma> or boiled with last year's garlick and used as a baking sauce for chicken
<genii-around> Darn. Now I'm hungry for blueberry pancakes
<bregma> ah, yes, fluffy white buttermilk pancakes swimming in syrup
<bregma> I'm off to collect more sap, my buckets are overflowing
<dscassel> genii-around: I buy the cake.
 * dscassel is lazy
<dscassel> But I get a friend to do the custom decorating. :D
<dscassel> BobJonkman brings the devilled eggs. :D
<genii-around> Cool. Last year my friend's kid made the cupcakes, I made the coffee ... My gf is promising to make the cupcakes this year
<wmat> dscassel: you're in K/W, no?
<dscassel> wmat: Yeah, I am.
<dscassel> Have you been out to any of the Ubuntu Waterloo things? Jams or parties?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-23
<TUTOtip> bonjour
<TUTOtip> quelle langue devons nous parler ici ? anglais ou français svp. mes indications sont bi-linguistes
<genii-around> TUTOtip: #ubuntu-qc
<TUTOtip> je travaille  sur une  machine ubuntu1010  à distance. Mais je rencontre deux soucis  : l'un concerne ma souris : le clic-droit est impossible à distance. Problème deux virtualbox = meme souci avec en plus non reconnaissance de ma clé usb. Je travaille avec U1010. Merci de votre aide
<TUTOtip> sorry
<genii-around> TUTOtip: Is OK :)
<TUTOtip> my translate : I work on a remote machine ubuntu1010. But I see two concerns: one for my mouse: right-click is not remote. VirtualBox = problem two even more concern with not recognizing my usb key. I work with U1010. Thank you for your help
<genii-around> TUTOtip: In here is mostly not for technical support. You will usually find more assistance in the main #ubuntu channel if the question is put in english
<dscassel> TUTOtip: I'm busy with work or I'd try to dig into it.
<dscassel> We're kind of lousy for support.  genii-around's right, #ubuntu is good if you can take the amount of traffic.
<dscassel> #ubuntu-fr is usually pretty busy too, if you're more comfortable in French.
<dscassel> Sorry. :)
<TUTOtip> no problem and ty
<TUTOtip> good night
<genii-around> dscassel: My french is abysmal :( Also I don't use virtualbox
<wmat> dscassel: did I answer your question yesterday?  Anyway, if not, the answer is that no, I haven't been out to anything in K/W yet but hope to soon.
<dscassel> wmat: Well, there are a few coming up. :)
<wmat> dscassel: link?
<dscassel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca :)
<wmat> cool, thanks
<genii-around> Bleh. Time to go shovel more snow.
<dscassel> That fun is awaiting me when I get home.
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Hey. :)
<bregma> mmm, warm home-made tourtiere for dinner
<dscassel> bregma: nice.
<bregma> and a big spoonful of this year's maple syrup for dessert
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-24
<genii-around> Mornin :)
<bregma> hey ho
<BobJonkman> Hi all!
<BobJonkman> Weather is awful.
<BobJonkman> Or at least, weather *was* awful, now the roads *are* awful.  I'm going to be late for the Kitchener Ubuntu Hour (again).  Should make it there by about 12:15pm, EDT at the Little Bean Coffee Bar
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Toronto was an icy mess this morning
<BobJonkman> And the sad thing is, normally I don't drive anywhere, I'm a bus-transit guy.  But today my son had to go to Conestoga College, so I ended up in the exact icy-road-mess for which I take transit to avoid
<BobJonkman> (what a grammatical-sentence-mess !)
<genii-around> :)
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genii-around> dscassel:  Where did the Ubuntu Canada/Uubuntu/Kubuntu pins shown on the LoCo page come from?
<dscassel> genii-around: I made them. :D
<dscassel> I'm running out, too.  I need to make some more soon.
<genii-around> dscassel: Could I pay you for some and shipping for before April 30 sometime?
<dscassel> Sure. Provided I can swing it with the guy who owns the button maker. :)
<dscassel> If you've got a 1in button maker and a colour printer, you can make them yourself with this: http://ubuntuone.com/p/jIE/
<genii-around> Interesting
<MagicFab> http://identi.ca/notice/68074367
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-25
 * genii-around sips
<bregma> dark roast or what?
<genii-around> bregma: Timmies that I made at work a little stronger than they make it at the store :)
<bregma> ugh, pencil shavings
<bregma> I'm not a fan of Timmies roast
<bregma> now a nice medium-roast Costa Rican brewed strong enough...
<genii-around> When I can afford, I get Jamaican Blue Mountain in the beans.
<bregma> gah, every day brings a new crisis at work
<genii-around> bregma: Yup. Same thing here today.
<dscassel> Well, at least C-32 is dead.
<genii-around> Since we already pay the stupid piracy tax on recordable media, i should hope so
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-26
<wmat> morning
<dscassel> Morning, wmat
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-03-27
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: 'evening.
<KombuchaKip> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Oil_reserves_in_Libya
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-21
<Kev416> chronic
<BobJonkman> I'm off to the Duke of Wellington for Ubuntu Hour.  Anyone coming with me?
<BobJonkman> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1555/detail/ has the place, time and a link to the venue's website.
<khoover> hey, anyone have a good alternative to aptitude? it's being stupid with multiarch - specifically, the resolver's broken.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-23
<sally_cinnamon> Morning
<sally_cinnamon> =)
<BobJonkman> I see genii-around is around.  Must be time for coffee.
<sally_cinnamon> tea :D
<willwh> mmm coffee :)
 * genii-around prepares a delicious pot of coffee 
<willwh> I just hit the office - how is everyone today?
<BobJonkman> I read that as "Sally: Cinnamon Tea"
<sally_cinnamon> have i just been outvoted on the tea vs coffee thing? :'(
<willwh> hi sally_cinnamon  - new around here? =)
<sally_cinnamon> hi willwh  :)
<willwh> or have I just been idling too hard?
<sally_cinnamon> i haven't been in here for ages
<BobJonkman> sally_cinnamon: No no, lots of choice here.  Pick your own window manager, distro, beverage...
<willwh> genii-around: built a fully awesome AWS api client in node.js
<sally_cinnamon> i like that BobJonkman
<willwh> async is kind of nice for that kind of thing :)
<willwh> our dns host has an XML-RPC api too, which is a little rough to work with (boo parsing stuff)
<willwh> but built my own fully elastic stuff based on my needs
<willwh> :D
<willwh> I'll be back later - meetings :(
<BobJonkman> willwh: @grant_lovell was just showing me node.js at last Wednesday's Ubuntu Hour.  What exactly is that thing?
<BobJonkman> CUL8R, willwh
 * genii-around returns from lunch
<sally_cinnamon> wb genii-around
 * genii-around makes a special pot of tea just for sally_cinnamon
<sally_cinnamon> thank you :)
<genii-around> sally_cinnamon: Anytime :)
<genii-around> BobJonkman: How did your Toronto trip go? Sorry we weren't able to hold an impromptu Ubuntu Hour
<sally_cinnamon> *feels special*
<willwh> BobJonkman: server side javascript
<willwh> basically
<willwh> http://nodejs.org/
<willwh> "Node.js is a platform built on Chrome's JavaScript runtime for easily building fast, scalable network applications. Node.js uses an event-driven, non-blocking I/O model that makes it lightweight and efficient, perfect for data-intensive real-time applications that run across distributed devices."
#ubuntu-ca 2012-03-25
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> can anyone help me
<BobJonkman1> Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 10 April 5:00pm PDT, 8:00pm EDT, 9:30pm NDT
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-19
<danieldsj> good morning everyone.
<danieldsj> ...
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-21
<genii-around> If anyone wants a free docking station for a 15" MacBook Pro let me know. The guy upstairs got a 17" now and threw the dock in the garbage
<genii-around> "BookEndz BE-MBP15F"
<DarwinSurvivor> had someone that wanted it, but it's for the wrong MBP version
<DarwinSurvivor> his is the unibody one with all the ports on the left :(
<DarwinSurvivor> the BE-MBP15F is for the older model with ports on both sides
#ubuntu-ca 2013-03-24
<Lawliet9> Hello !
<dscassel> Hello!
<txwikinger> Interesting blog post by Mark http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1228
<txwikinger> I just wonder what he wants to say with this. Ubuntu is not a community distro?
<DarwinSurvivor> sort of
<DarwinSurvivor> some distros are "pure community" distros where every idea is voted on and the "leader" basically just sets meeting times and handles management
<DarwinSurvivor> other distros (like RedHat) are not community distros at all. They have a boss that sets criteria, hires employees and makes all the decisions
<DarwinSurvivor> Ubuntu is somewhere in the middle. The work is done mostly by volunteers (though there are some employees) and many of the decisions are made by community sub-comittes (like the desktop team), but major design decisions (like rolling vs release) are still made by the leader (Mark)
<txwikinger> Well. technically by the techical board in which Mark is the only permanent member
<DarwinSurvivor> technically yes
<DarwinSurvivor> but I have a feeling he has a bit more unofficial pull than the other members...
<DarwinSurvivor> as he said, not every decision goes his way, but he does tend to get his way on the really big decisions
<txwikinger> I just wonder what made him post this blog post
<txwikinger> It obviously did not rub very well with Kubuntu people
<txwikinger> And it seem to be in line with less and less community support by Canonical
<txwikinger> I still do not know what they mean by rolling releases anyway.. Asked that question at vUdS .. but there was not a lot of clarification
<txwikinger> Mark seems to be for more releases.. I am not sure what he is against exacctly
<DarwinSurvivor> rolling release means there are no discreet release versions
<DarwinSurvivor> so instead of getting new features on a set date, you get them as soon as they are ready
<DarwinSurvivor> what mark is against is getting rid of discreet release
<DarwinSurvivor> with rolling release, there would no longer be "versions" (12.04, 12.10, 13.04, etc) of ubuntu, it would just be "ubuntu" and how up to date you are would simply be indicated by what date you last performed an update
<DarwinSurvivor> so instead of 13.04 coming out next month, they would just push out all the updates for it now, then whenever a new version of anything (application, x-server, driver, etc) is available and tested, they'd just push it to the repositories
<DarwinSurvivor> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release has a good description and a list of different types of rolling release (basically different types implement it to differing degrees)
<DarwinSurvivor> for example, some types of rolling release will only update certain software on a rolling schedule (like Firefox is in Ubuntu) and other software would be fixed to the current release
<dscassel> The whole rolling release thing was not handled well, politically.
<dscassel> But you have to give them some credit: it was a discussion that happened out in the open, using the proper process.
<dscassel> The problem is people (like in the Kubuntu community) don't believe that process actually means anything anymore.
<DarwinSurvivor> I can see his point though. He's worried it will make it less stable for production and server environments, which is a valid concern
<DarwinSurvivor> personally I like rolling release (my laptop runs arch), but I can see how those in the server industry may move away from Ubuntu if such a change were made
<DarwinSurvivor> What I'd like to see is making the regular version rolling release, then freezing it every couple years for a production-level LTS.
<DarwinSurvivor> so instead of testers testing alpha for 3 months, then beta for 3 months, they'd have a choice between testing alpha 100% of the time, beta 100% of the time or the regular version 100% of the time
<DarwinSurvivor> then just promote packages from alpha -> beta -> release as they are found to be stable enough
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-17
<ron__> what do i do when i have just installed ubuntu 13.10 and made a password during instalation and after instalation the password dosent work?
<ron__> maybe its just not working properly :/ cannot remote login either
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-18
<wwalk> hi!
<willwh> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-20
<Guest25958> Hello from Ottawa. I'm currently installing MythBuntu on a spare box for the learning experience. I discovered the only HD installed is quite small (~40GB). I'll obviously need more storage, which brings up my question...
<Guest25958> I have 2 surplus 160 GB drives available for this box. Is there a way to mount them so that they could **share** a common mount point? For example, could they both be used for the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/ directory?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-21
<zykotick9> BobJonkman: so, i'm off to boston tomorrow, for Libreplanet this weekend.  i'm pretty excited ;)  hope your o'buntu hour went well.  take care.
<IdleOne> Have a good trip zykotick9 :)
<zykotick9> IdleOne: thanks.  sitting in Montreal bus station right now.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-22
<ShanShen> Good evening.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-03-23
<akiva-mobile> Hey all
<akiva-mobile> I live in vancouver; mind if I join the team?
<willwh> akiva-mobile: hahahaha
<willwh> unreal :D
<akiva-mobile> hmm?
<willwh> I'm in Victoria
<akiva-mobile> yah indeed
<akiva-mobile> richmond
<willwh> just funny we were talking in #ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> heh; I just joined the vanloco today
<akiva-mobile> seems sporatic
<willwh> are you just getting in to ubuntu
<willwh> or moved recently?
<willwh> I've idled in this channel for YEARS
<akiva-mobile> no, ive been here 2006
<akiva-mobile> just never knew about locos
<willwh> ah cool, yeah I came to Canada in 2007
<willwh> from Scotland originally :)
<akiva-mobile> wow; that is very cool
<willwh> akiva-mobile: we should talk some more another time
<willwh> I do need to run, have to put kids to bed
<akiva-mobile> yah totally
<akiva-mobile> catch yah willwh
<willwh> akiva-mobile: here again :)
<akiva-mobile> willwh, heh, I just had someone yell at me in #ubuntu
<willwh> it's very common
<willwh> honestly... that channel is hilariously entertaining
<akiva-mobile> willwh, he was asking a windows question, and I did a !windows to him
<akiva-mobile> and he got really flustered
<akiva-mobile> turned out he knew me
<willwh> lol
<willwh> so what do you do?
<akiva-mobile> because 4 months ago, i helped him with his ubuntu server, and spent like 2 freaking days writing a python script
<willwh> I work www.netromedia.com (.net shop mostly)
<willwh> at*
<willwh> we're building this atm: www.streamtest.net
<akiva-mobile> because he was playing around in sudo with chown, and mucked it up badly
<willwh> ah, ye, ppl often do that
<willwh> lol
<willwh> had a few hours of contract work fixing messes like it ;)
<willwh> chown -R www-data:www-data / - or something daft like that
<akiva-mobile> long story short, he shouted, pm'd me, called me all sorts of names... and I am like... where is your perspective? Anyways
<akiva-mobile> okay so you are doing...
<akiva-mobile> streamtest
<akiva-mobile> willwh, what is streamtest?
<willwh> like speedtest.net for video streaming
<akiva-mobile> willwh, and to answer your question, I do programming and economics, freelance.
<willwh> like a streaming video diagnostic tool
<akiva-mobile> willwh, oh interesting; what technologies can you use it with?
<akiva-mobile> google hangouts? Skype?
<willwh> no, for rtmp/http delivered video
<akiva-mobile> ah i see
<willwh> we're going to support rtsp soonish too
<akiva-mobile> very nicely done.
<willwh> it's .net, built on windows azure
<willwh> yeah pretty cool project tbh, been a lot of fun
<akiva-mobile> excuse my ignorance, but I am not familiar with either rtsp or rtmp :P
<willwh> lots of work left to do though
<akiva-mobile> how is working with .net?
<willwh> ah, rtmp = adobe's flash video protocol
<akiva-mobile> its not under any of the languages I use, so :P
<akiva-mobile> ah
<willwh> rtsp - real time streaming protocol - IP cameras and the like
<willwh> old android phones too, old blackberry
<akiva-mobile> you make money from advertising then?
<willwh> .net is pretty decent
<willwh> no load testing
<akiva-mobile> oh wait, pricing
<akiva-mobile> interesting business model
<willwh> I'm hoping to talk to netflix soon, want to support them
<akiva-mobile> yah I bet
<willwh> and a variety of others
<akiva-mobile> what about steam?
<akiva-mobile> valve*
<akiva-mobile> they have streaming, don't they?
<willwh> not sure there is a need really
<willwh> we're going to have a pure client test for free
<willwh> with tons of diagnostics
<akiva-mobile> nice.
<willwh> should be easy to add to that
<akiva-mobile> do you program .net on linux or windows?
<willwh> yeah - so the way it works is this:
<willwh> this is done in windows, as it's run on the azure cloud
<willwh> but I run other parts of our stuff in mono
<akiva-mobile> what ide do you use for mono?
<akiva-mobile> mono dev?
<willwh> yup
<akiva-mobile> shame it doesnt work with unity
<willwh> nginx + fastcgi on the server
<willwh> yeah - I'd love to get in to game development tbh
<willwh> oh, you don't mean unity engine
<willwh> hahahaha
<willwh> :D
<willwh> you mean ubuntu's unity
<akiva-mobile> no lol, I mean that it doesnt integrate
<akiva-mobile> yah
<willwh> well
<willwh> I think I read a couple of days ago
<willwh> xamarin, the guys who started mono
<akiva-mobile> for me; the ide's or any development programs, ahve to support the hud
<willwh> are maybe going to be acquired by ms
<willwh> I use vim for most dev, I do tons of node.js :P
<willwh> for my personal stuff anyway
<akiva-mobile> I want to use vim
<willwh> why don't you? :)
<akiva-mobile> but vim was designed for qwerty
<akiva-mobile> and so its awkward with colemak
<willwh> you're a dvorak?
<willwh> colemak wtf is that
<akiva-mobile> no, colemak
<willwh> D:
<akiva-mobile> sec
 * willwh looks
<willwh> ah
<willwh> cool
<akiva-mobile> http://youtu.be/6B7RgV-aLSk
<akiva-mobile> I just recently did a video on it.
<willwh> ah that's you?
<akiva-mobile> yep
<willwh> where did you record that?
<willwh> it's noisey :P
<akiva-mobile> timmy's
<willwh> ofc
<willwh> hahahaha
<willwh> so where are you from?
<akiva-mobile> 24 hours
<akiva-mobile> vancouver
<willwh> born and raised
<willwh> ?
<akiva-mobile> scottland is more interesting
<akiva-mobile> but vancouver
<willwh> well, I live on Vancouver Island
<willwh> :P
<willwh> Victoria, like I said
<akiva-mobile> my mother is german, my father is of british descent. I descend from Sir Francis Drake.
<willwh> ah
<akiva-mobile> yar!
<akiva-mobile> buccaneers ftw
<willwh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Border_Reivers
<willwh> my last name is Hetherington
<willwh> my family moved over the border in the 16th century
<willwh> tons of us in the borders of scotland
<akiva-mobile> willwh, interesting. Do you want scotland independence?
<willwh> well, it's a very interesting question
<akiva-mobile> hear there has been talk of it lately
<willwh> yes
<willwh> there is a referrendum coming up
<akiva-mobile> your vote?
<willwh> and they just changed the rules
<willwh> so I think I'll be able to vote now
<akiva-mobile> how so?
<akiva-mobile> ah
<akiva-mobile> okay
<willwh> well, prior to this change
<willwh> you had to be a resident in scotland to vote
<willwh> I am a permanent resident in canada
<willwh> going to apply for citizenship soon
<willwh> but
<willwh> they are reducing the age to 16 in scotland
<willwh> i.e. 16 year olds will be able to vote for this
<akiva-mobile> and you want to seperate?
<willwh> one of my brothers was killed in afghanistan last april
<willwh> fighting for the british army
<willwh> and yes
<akiva-mobile> wow, horrid. To him though, thank you for serving
<willwh> I think I will vote for independance
<willwh> well, I don't know
<akiva-mobile> britain has a bunch of issues; namely its debt and its high level of soft socialism
<willwh> yes
<willwh> I won't go back to the UK I don't think
<akiva-mobile> If britain was more economically free, I doubt anyone would be interested
<willwh> I married a Canadian, have a son and daughter (2.5 and duaghter is just 3months )
<willwh> well - honestly what worries me is GCHQ
<willwh> haha
<akiva-mobile> its the same reason why ukraine collapsed; they were the most socialistic and most difficult place to do business in all of europe
<willwh> I have friends who *cough* have some fringe invovlement with some of that
<akiva-mobile> gchq?
<willwh> british intelligence basicallyt
<willwh> government communications headquarters
<willwh> :P
<akiva-mobile> ah snowden stuff?
<willwh> somewhat yes
<akiva-mobile> yah
<akiva-mobile> in alabama they have issues with this
<akiva-mobile> state seperatists are being labled as terrorists and what not
<akiva-mobile> a bunch of rubbish if you ask me.
<willwh> http://cryptome.org/2014/03/nsa-hunt-sysadmins.pdf
<akiva-mobile> unions are voluntary
<akiva-mobile> yah I saw that
<akiva-mobile> willwh, ever watch the linux action show?
<willwh> it's childish in it's compsition
<willwh> no I don't
<willwh> should I? :)
<akiva-mobile> you should;
<akiva-mobile> they have a show the nextday called linux unplugged
<akiva-mobile> and popey shows up in mumble, as with other many prominent members
<akiva-mobile> and discuss linux issues
<akiva-mobile> the reason I brought it up though
<akiva-mobile> is that chris, the guy who runs that has another podcast called unfiltered, which follows all the nsa jazz. decent show
<willwh> they have a mumble server?
<akiva-mobile> sometimes a bit too zealous, but you get all the news needed.
<willwh> :)
<akiva-mobile> willwh, yah
<akiva-mobile> willwh, and you know popey right?
<willwh> dont think so
<akiva-mobile> ah well hes like jono bacon sort of
<willwh> k
<akiva-mobile> being a head developer of ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> not a community manager, but you get the jiff
<willwh> ye
<akiva-mobile> willwh, anyways, scotts are really cool in my opinion
<akiva-mobile> one of the great homogenous cultures out there
<akiva-mobile> willwh, do you dawn the clan colours ever?
<willwh> oh yeah :)
<willwh> my dad wears his mother's colours though, Murray
<akiva-mobile> good :)
<willwh> so do I and my brother
<willwh> and so did my other brother
<akiva-mobile> very neat.
<akiva-mobile> i learned the other week, that scottland actually used to have colonies in the americas at one time
<willwh> http://www.kiltmakers.com/assets/media/large_images/007/7661.jpg
<akiva-mobile> I thought that was pretty interesting
<willwh> that's the dress murray tartan
<willwh> it's Scotland btw
<willwh> just one t :)
<akiva-mobile> I beg your pardon
<willwh> the scots are everywhere
<akiva-mobile> english lessons taught me to double the consanants after short vowels
<willwh> and responsible for a lot of the modern world
<willwh> ;)
<akiva-mobile> adam smith
<akiva-mobile> <3
<willwh> "_
<willwh> that was my house in high school "smith house"
<willwh> haha
<willwh> for him
<akiva-mobile> very nice
<willwh> my family are all there
<willwh> if you ever visit, let me know
<willwh> my sister has a sweet flat right in the centre of the old town , on the royal mile
<willwh> and she runs a tea shop across the road
<akiva-mobile> Wow that is very kind of you
<willwh> but ye usually have a room for short term rent
<akiva-mobile> willwh, favourite scot hollywood movie?
<willwh> hmm
<willwh> probably rob roy
<willwh> heh
<akiva-mobile> yah
<akiva-mobile> rob roy
<akiva-mobile> was going to say
<willwh> 'cause braveheart is terrible
<willwh> trainspotting is crazy :)
<willwh> I have a couple of friends in that movie, just extras
<willwh> if you haven't watched it
<willwh> A History of Scotland
<akiva-mobile> willwh, yah braveheart...
<willwh> is a bbc production I think
<willwh> is awesome
<willwh> it's an 8 part series I think
<akiva-mobile> willwh, its the scotish production of the patriot; just awful
<willwh> yep
<willwh> ah, when you say scottish, two t's
<willwh> but, Scotland, and Scot(s)
<akiva-mobile> William wallace was apparently much larger than mel gibson
<akiva-mobile> and he apparently did a lot of pillaging
<willwh> you know what's horrible
<akiva-mobile> what?
<willwh> at stirling castle
<willwh> there is the wallace monument across the valley a biot
<willwh> it's this huge stone needle/tower kind of things
<willwh> thing*
<akiva-mobile> what is horrible about it?
<willwh> and then, there is a statue of old mel, in the car park in the castle
<akiva-mobile> oh lol
<akiva-mobile> ha ha
<willwh> so many of the visitors assume that's the wallace monument
<willwh> it's a crying shame
<akiva-mobile> ha ha
<willwh> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110606524902527184212/posts
<willwh> that's the wallace monument
<akiva-mobile> very nice
<akiva-mobile> i really don't think its possible to grab a sword in rob roy....
<akiva-mobile> i mean maybe it is
<akiva-mobile> he did have an angle to it.
<akiva-mobile> willwh, what kind of game development do you want to get into?
<willwh> meh, I am so busy dude
<willwh> I would love to dive in to building a cross platform, open pvp, loot MMO
<willwh> i.e. if I had unlimited funds... that is what I would do
<willwh> :)
<willwh> full loot*
<akiva-mobile> willwh, I sporatically have plans for such a thing
<akiva-mobile> and some development from time to time.  One thing I want to do, is grab the tile data from open maps
<willwh> mine would be fantasy though
<akiva-mobile> which will cost a few hundred dollars
<akiva-mobile> database it
<akiva-mobile> and use that to generate a real world map
<akiva-mobile> the possibilities with that are tremendous.
<willwh> yes indeed
<willwh> the problem of course is population
<akiva-mobile> willwh, fantasy would be hard
<akiva-mobile> they are a dime a dozen.
<willwh> not full loot, open pvp
<willwh> right now, there is darkfall unholy wars
<willwh> and it's directx 11
<akiva-mobile> i'd only be interested in developing on the ubuntu platform tbh :P
<willwh> that's about the only one I've played that is even half decent in the last few years
<willwh> fair play
<willwh> I'd still be up for that
<akiva-mobile> I used to play a lot of world of tanks, until I was able to escape it and finally get back to being productive.
<akiva-mobile> geez those games are dangerous like that :P
<willwh> oh yes indeed they are
<akiva-mobile> willwh, hey do you have any experience with cmake?
<akiva-mobile> I am trying to build unity
<willwh> I don't
<akiva-mobile> and am having an error
<akiva-mobile> bah
<akiva-mobile> shucks
<willwh> you're trying to build untiy
<willwh> :)
<willwh> what are you changing?
<willwh> haha
<akiva-mobile> willwh, I want to build a scope for the terminal
<akiva-mobile> embedding terminals are tough
<akiva-mobile> but I think I know a way to do it
<akiva-mobile> but that would be great if you could press the dash and have a terminal scope pop up
<willwh> ctrl + alt + t works for me :P
<akiva-mobile> willwh, but to have a perpetually active one
<akiva-mobile> i mean, ctrl alt f1 works as well, but blah
<BobJonkman2> akiva-mobile, willwh: You may be looking for something like Guake -- sits in the top panel (I'm using Mate, a Gnome2 fork), and it pops in/out with F12. Doesn't open a new terminal or close a session, just displays it http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/guake or https://github.com/Guake/guake/
#ubuntu-ca 2015-03-19
<genii> Man, this electrical bill is insane. $1500
#ubuntu-ca 2015-03-22
<azend|vps_> Man, this channel is seriously dead
